# كما وعدتكم .. Ecm ونظام الحقن Eui من كاتربيلار Cat



## سامى محمد الحسن (12 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخوه الكرام ... كنت قد وعدتكم برفع ملف ال ECM ) ( Elctronic Computer Module ) 
هذا الملف يشرح نظام الحقن EUI وايضا يتعرض فى جزء منه لشرح ال ECM والتى هى بمثابة العقل المفكر فى الماكينه حيث تقوم بمعالجة مايأتيها من signal من مجموعة ال sensors بالماكينه ... 

اتمنى ان تعم الفائده ... ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء 

الملف مضغوط .... 

التحميل على الرابط ادناه :-

http://www.zshare.net/download/16922344da529c14/


----------



## سامى محمد الحسن (12 أغسطس 2008)

نتمنى مشاركة الاخوه فى قسم الكهرباء والميكاترونكس لاعطائنا بعض المعلومات عن مثل هذه الانظمه Ecm وكيف يمكن التحكم عن طريقها فى عدد كبير من العمليات التى تتم بالماكينه ...........


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (12 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (13 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين على المجهود


----------



## sameh hasan (28 أغسطس 2008)

thnx ya man


----------



## السيد نور الدين (29 أغسطس 2008)

بارك اللة فيك وأكثر من أمثالك


----------



## عمووور المصري (29 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم


----------



## سامى محمد الحسن (8 سبتمبر 2008)

*ترقبوا المزيد انشاء الله ... وكل عام وانتم بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام ..*


----------



## م زياد حسن (9 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ سامي
تحية طيبة و شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## midonagi (9 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الارقم (6 مايو 2009)

السلامؤ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (6 مايو 2009)

greet job
بارك الله فيك
جزيت الجنه


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (6 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
بس الملف مش موجود


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (6 مايو 2009)

ايوة صح ياريت اعاده رفع الملف ياباش مهندس 
file not found 
يارت تكمل جميلك وترفعه تاني واسف للازعاااااااااج:86:


----------



## fathy_eng2008 (7 مايو 2009)

_جزاكم الله خير الجزاءبس الملف مش موجود_


----------



## وائل عبده (7 مايو 2009)

ايوة صح ياريت اعاده رفع الملف ياباش مهندس 
file not found 
يارت تكمل جميلك وترفعه تاني واسف للازعاااااااااج


----------



## زيد جبار (7 مايو 2009)

شكرااااا جزيلااااااااااا


----------



## زيد جبار (7 مايو 2009)

اخي الكريم : يرجى تغير الرابط لانه لايعمل ............ مع تحياتي


----------



## سامح حسون (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم الملف مش موجود ياسامى ياريت لو تكرمت ترفعه تانى
والف شكر


----------



## ديــس (9 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

وجعلها بميزان حسناتك


----------

